# Temp visa. Birth certificate needed?



## mcn (Apr 14, 2015)

Just doing some reading about the temporary resident visa application process (marriage to a Mexican in Mexico) and I see in the list of documents needed that there is no mention of a birth certificate being required. I had one but I wasn't aware that the civil registrar here keeps the original. Will INM ask for one later? Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mcn said:


> Just doing some reading about the temporary resident visa application process (marriage to a Mexican in Mexico) and I see in the list of documents needed that there is no mention of a birth certificate being required. I had one but I wasn't aware that the civil registrar here keeps the original. Will INM ask for one later? Thanks.


Migración has never asked me for a copy of my birth certificate. The only time I have needed to show it in Mexico was for an INAPAM card (senior citizen card).


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

mcn, are you already married? I have been through the process already; just got my Residente Permanente a couple of months ago, after two years on a Residenate Temporal. I got married to a Mexican in Mexico. I do not believe that I had to have the birth certificate for INM but it was required for me to get a marriage license. I have to have my birth certificate, with apostle, and then have that translated into Spanish by an authorized translator. Once I had the marriage certificate, all I presented to INM was that and my valid US passport.


----------



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

We both have temporary resident visas, and we can't recall having to submit a copy of our birth certificates either...


----------



## mcn (Apr 14, 2015)

That's a relief. I had trouble getting the one for the marriage. Yes, dwwhiteside, I am already married, but I didn't know that the birth certificate wasn't going to be returned to me and thought I'd need to get another for INM. Thanks for the replies. Much appreciated.


----------

